# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  جزوه پی دی اف برای امتحان نهایی زیست و زمین معرفی کنید

## daniad

سلام دوستان
یه سوال از بچه های تجربی
من دی ماه باید امتحانات دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو بدم 
زیست رو تازه شرو کردم از کتاب ولی برام خیلی گن
ه بخصوص با این همه واژه جدید و نا آشنا و طرز بیان کتاب ام برام یه جوریه :/
میخوام ببینم جزوه پی دی اف برای زیست و زمین سراغ ندارین که خوب توضیح داده باشه ؟ 
من حدود 3 هفته وقت دارم روزی یکی دو ساعت اینا رو میخونم از الان و البته نمره 10 ام کافیه برام 
لظفا اگه راجب روش مطالعه اینا ام میدونید بگید 
تنکس
 @kahkoo

----------


## Mahdi1377

> سلام دوستان
> یه سوال از بچه های تجربی
> من دی ماه باید امتحانات دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو بدم 
> زیست رو تازه شرو کردم از کتاب ولی برام خیلی گن
> ه بخصوص با این همه واژه جدید و نا آشنا و طرز بیان کتاب ام برام یه جوریه :/
> میخوام ببینم جزوه پی دی اف برای زیست و زمین سراغ ندارین که خوب توضیح داده باشه ؟ 
> من حدود 3 هفته وقت دارم روزی یکی دو ساعت اینا رو میخونم از الان و البته نمره 10 ام کافیه برام 
> لظفا اگه راجب روش مطالعه اینا ام میدونید بگید 
> تنکس
>  @kahkoo


دوست عزیز
چرا 10؟
برید ماجرای من و درسام زیست بگیرید
قول میدم بیست بشید
زمین شناسی هم همینطور
ایشالله 20 بشید
موفق باشید

----------


## daniad

> زمین که جزوه و اینا نمیخواد ... نیازی به چیزای پایه ای هم نداره ...
> اگه کتابشو نداری پی دی اف کتاب درسیشو از chap.sch.ir دان کن بخون ...
> ------------------
> زیست نمیدونم والا، شما که زیست 1 هم نخوندین ...
> ولی زیست نهایی لازم نیس همه چیو بلد باشی مفهوماشو، فقط حفظ کنی هم کافیه بنظرم ...


کتاباشونو دارم 
با زمین فک نکنم به مشکل بخورم 
اما این زیست حفظ کردنشم سخته لامصب ۲۵۰ صفحس
فعلا از همین کتاب درسی دارم میخونم



> دوست عزیز
> چرا 10؟
> برید ماجرای من و درسام زیست بگیرید
> قول میدم بیست بشید
> زمین شناسی هم همینطور
> ایشالله 20 بشید
> موفق باشید


مرسی ولی بقیه درسا رو باید ۲۰ بگیرم به ۲۰ این دو درس نیاز ندارم در نتیجه وقت و انرژی رو میزارم برا بقیه 
تازه من وقت زیادیم ندارم

----------


## kahkoo

فصل 6 و 8 و 9  2 نمره
بقیه 1/5 نمره
فعالیتا هم جدا 2 نمره
چند تا امتحان نهایی رو نگاه بنداز نوع سوالا دستت میاد
متن کتابو خوب باید بخونی
هر تیکه رو نفهمیدی بگو برات سریع توضیح بدم وقتت سره فهمیدن نپره دیگه 

شکلا و چرخه های تولید مثلی گیاهان فصل 9 حتماً میاد
فصل 10 هورمون های گیاهی حتماً میاد
چرخه تولید مثلی زن + مراحل جنینی فصل 11
شجره نامه + بیماری های ژنتیکی انسان + داستان نخود فرنگی مندل فصل 8 حتماً میاد
از مراحل میتوز و میوز تو فصل 6 و7 حتماً میاد
شکلای فصل 3 احتمالش خیلی بالاست بیاد
مکانسیم اثر هورمونا فصل 4 حتماً میاد
ساختار dna  و همانندسازی تو فصل 5
پتانسیل عمل + قسمت های مختلف مغز فصل 2
مباحث ایمنی اختصاصی ( ایمنی هومورال + ایمنی سلولی + آلرژی ) فصل 1

1.5 نمره جاخالی که مستقیم از متن کتابه
1.5 نمره صحیح غلط که بازم 90% موارد مستقیم تو متن کتابه
بقیه سوالا هم میاد از هر فصل سوالاتی رو مطرح می کنه که بالا گفتم کدوم قسمتا احتمال مطرح شدنش بیشتره
مثلاً به یه شکل یا موضوع خاص گیر میده بعد از اون سوالاتی رو مطرح می کنه که باز اکثراً مستقیم تو کتاب اومده
خیلی کم پیش میاد سوالی بدن که نیاز به نتیجه گیری و استدلال سر جلسه باشه 

پاسخ فعالیتا هم اینجا کامل هست یه دور سریع بخون
2 نمره فعالیتا رو راحت بگیر یکم زیاد هست ولی چیزی نداره یه دور سطحی بخونی یادت می مونه باید فقط کلمات کلیدی رو ذکر کنی

اکثر سوالات هم کوتاه پاسخه 
چندتا راهنمای تصحیح هم نگاه بنداز ببین چجوری صحیح می کنن 

برا زمین هم فقط متن کتابه 
فصلای 9 و 7 و 5 هر کدوم 3.5 نمره
فصل 6  3 نمره
فصل 8  2/5 نمره
اما فصلای ا تا 4 خیلی راحت میشه نمرشون رو گرفت با یه دور سطحی خوندن ( زمین باید حفظ کنی  :Yahoo (21):  ) @daniad

----------

